# Let's See This Years Killing Machines!



## RLocke01 (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is what I will be flinging them with
2013 Hoyt Charger - 29/70
Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg-It
QAD HDX
Octane Stabilizer
390 Grain GT Expedition Hunters
100 Grain Swhackers 2" Cut


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Rickey, Your Charger is looking ready.  Good luck with it, glad you got the noise figured out.  

Here's my trio, They fight over dominance....


----------



## RLocke01 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kris, What is that 3rd bow, a Spider?
That PSE is sick!


----------



## Corey J (Aug 5, 2013)

2011 strike. Extreme sight. 11.5 inch octane stab. And the trusty WB!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought a new hunting rig this summer,  Can't keep limbs on it. So I'm gonna have to tune up the Obsession SS!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got mine getting a few facelifts, hope to have some photos up later this week!


----------



## MossyCreek (Aug 6, 2013)

2013 Obsession Sniper Lt
29'/60lb
Trophy Ridge Pursuit sight
QAD HDx


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 6, 2013)

Shes a proven killer, my Obsession Addiction.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 6, 2013)

RLocke01 said:


> Kris, What is that 3rd bow, a Spider?



Spyder 34.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoyt AlphaMax 35
60 lb
Viper 5 pin sight
QAD Ultra Rest HD


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2013)

2013 bowtech destroyer 350LE
55lbs 30 inch draw 305 fps 
Easton acc prohunter 390, 402 grains 
Copper John mark IV , rage broad heads 
Trophy ridge revolution rest.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 6, 2013)

Heli tactical


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys got me embarassed to even put my ol switchback on here


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 6, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Lane_H (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## sutton1 (Aug 6, 2013)

http://
	
SS with qad drop away and trophy ridge inline 3 pin


----------



## huntfishwork (Aug 6, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> You guys got me embarassed to even put my ol switchback on here



Don't be embarrassed to post pictures of one of the best shooting bows ever made 

original mathews switchback
truglo extreme
trophy ridge revolution
easton axis


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 6, 2013)

2013 Bowtech Carbon knight
73 lbs @ 26.5"
trophy ridge 5 pin  sight
QAD HDX bowtech edition drop away
x-factor stabilizer
easton FMJ 400 @ 390 grains
probably hypodermics??


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Somebody has to mix things up
Carbon Express Covert SLS


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 6, 2013)

She is a hole punching machine..
-PSE XForce Axe 7
-70 LB.= 321 FPS
-CBE Tek-Hybrid 4 pin
-Rip Cord Code Red Rest
-Vendetta Enforcer Stabilizer
-GT Velocity Pro's Pushing Slick Trick Mags


----------



## JasonF (Aug 6, 2013)

2013 Hoyt Carbon Element 60-70lbs
Spot Hogg Hunter Sight (5 pin)
2013 Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro
B-Stinger Stab.
Tight Spot Quiver
Carbon Express Maxima Red arrows


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 6, 2013)

@Hunter922...I'm not a PSE guy, but That's nice.  Love the stabilizer.  Nice rig!


----------



## tcarter86 (Aug 6, 2013)

2012 Lethal Force.

luv the vendetta enforcer


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 6, 2013)

Vector 35 28.5in draw 
Bstinger 10in
Red G5 peep
HDX Hoyt edition drop away
4pin extreme
Hoyt 6arrow quiver
Easton FMJs 400s on the quiver with slick trick mags, rage extremes and might add some killzone maxx to compare the big cut rages to the big cut NAP.
Flatline 400s holding it up. Can't decide lose speed but add KE or add speed lose kE.
Wrist strap not sure the brand Social Circle Ace.

Can't forgot the go pro wide angle camera good for 25yds or in.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 7, 2013)

Obsession Knightmare
28"/65*
413 gr arrow at 288 FPS
Black Eagle Deep Impacts
QAD HDX
CBE Tek Hybrid
Vendetta 8"/6" Stabilizers with Shrewd Mount
Center Punch Strings
Undecided on broadheads
Scott Exxus Release


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 7, 2013)

Corey J said:


> 2011 strike. Extreme sight. 11.5 inch octane stab. And the trusty WB!!



Exact same setup (bow and sight) only I have a limbsaver x series stabilizer. Shooting Easton flatline 340's and 100 gr. thunderheads


----------



## gaunited (Aug 7, 2013)

2012 Mathews z7 extreme tactical
60lb/25.5 dl
QAD HDX rest
Axcel Armortec 5 pin sight
3' ktec stabalizer
Carbon Express Maxima red 250
G5 Montec


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 7, 2013)

*A Killer Combination!*

2013 Obsession Sniper LT 
Sword Sight
Trophy Taker Smack Down
8"Stokerized stabilizer 
Treelimb quiver
Black Eagle Carnivore
Bi-Polar Broadheads


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 7, 2013)

2011 bowtech destroyer 340.Ripcord code red,Cbe sniper sight.Octane stabalizer.Custom strings


----------



## copeland7 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Obsession Knightmare*

Obsession Knightmare 70/29.5 LH


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> 2011 destroyer 340



Nice bow, and LOL at your sig line.


----------



## chefrific (Aug 7, 2013)

Representing the xbows....
My Excalibur Vortex


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Nice bow, and LOL at your sig line.



Appreciate it.And haha its a good signature aint it?


----------



## Quagmeyer (Aug 7, 2013)

Mathews Z7 Extreme
Strother Wrath SHO


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 7, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> @Hunter922...I'm not a PSE guy, but That's nice.  Love the stabilizer.  Nice rig!



Thank you sir.. Love the Vendetta it has retired my B Stingers for now..I'm a new PSE guy , I Shot Hoyts for a long time Got a Carbon Matrix I still can't turn loose of even though it has been in back up mode for a while.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is my one of a kind Obsession Sniper LT in Mossy Oak Infinity.  

TreeLimb quiver
Black Eagle Carnivore Arrows - Onestringer wraps
Stokerized stabilizer
Trophy Ridge Biscuit and Alpha V5 sight
Slings n Arrows sling
Custom grips, coin and badge by Rattlergrips.com


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 7, 2013)

man there are sure some nice set ups on this thread!


----------



## slab_slayer (Aug 7, 2013)

Mathews Mustang..... I have got to be the only guy on here shooting a woman's bow this season, my 11yr old daughter shoots a better bow than I do!!  LOL!


----------



## Fulldraw 64 (Aug 7, 2013)

obsession knightmare
qad 
hha optimizer 
stokerized 8''
scott release
victory vap arrows
422 gns at 315 

38 days!!! im ready to let the wind outta one!


----------



## DuckArrow (Aug 7, 2013)

2013 Brute X, 29" draw- 70lbs
NAP 2100 Drop Away Rest
Sword Twilight Hunter 5 pin, .010
Carbon Express 350 PileDriver Pass Thru
    Small Diameter Arrows w/  Custom Accunocks
AXT Helix K2 Quiver
Trophy Ridge 9" Static Stabilizer
2" 100 Gr Shwacker & 3 blade 100 Gr Muzzys


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Aug 7, 2013)

'13 Obsession Sniper LT
Trophy Ridge Bisquit & Alpha V3 sight
Black Eagle Carnivore 350 arrows
Stokerized stabilizer
Pasinthrough custom sling


----------



## georgia_hunter (Aug 8, 2013)

Hoyt Spyder
QAD Drop
HHA one pin
Blue Streak


----------



## deerassassin22 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Here is My Machine*

Monster 7.0  RED SMOKE Paint Job
27.0 Draw, 72lbs
Sureloc Leathal Weapon
QAD Drop Away
Carter Simple One
Arrow Web 5x Arrow Quicker 3 Rage Hypo 2x G-5 SGH
B-Stinger with 14oz Weight


----------



## Canyon (Aug 17, 2013)

slab_slayer said:


> Mathews Mustang..... I have got to be the only guy on here shooting a woman's bow this season, my 11yr old daughter shoots a better bow than I do!!  LOL!



You have your priorities right!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 18, 2013)

2013 Obsession Sniper LT, 26" draw ,68 lb. with a 348 gr. Arrow Shooting 295 fps.

Black Eagle Arrow
 QAD Rest 
Axcel Sight
 TRU Ball Release
 BMF Stabilizer
 Bi-Polar 100gr Broadhead


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 18, 2013)

PSE Bow madness 3G .70 lbs 30 in draw 
Carbon Express 350 Pyle Drivers
rage extremes. 

no blood on this one yet


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 18, 2013)

PSE Bow madness 3G .70 lbs 30 in draw 

Carbon Express 350 Pyle Drivers

rage extremes. 2 blade

Adj 1 pin HHA sight 
QAD pro drop away rest 

no blood on this one yet


----------



## spotchasser (Aug 18, 2013)

Elite Answer 
29" draw
65#


----------



## M80 (Aug 19, 2013)

I accidentally deleted mine

2013 PSE DNA
70#30"
386 grain
323fps
QAD exodus heads


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 19, 2013)

Archery Research/PSE AR-32
Sword (Apex?) sight
QAD Ultra Pro
Axion 6" Stabilizer
Scott Little Goose release
Easton Lightspeed 400's (Thanks RJ!)
Muzzy 100gr 3-blade with fresh blades.




Target by ASH556, on Flickr



AR-32 by ASH556, on Flickr


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 19, 2013)

BowTech Invasion Easton FMJs 340 spine 100 gr.Crimson Talons and Muzzys 3 Blade fixed


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hoyt Carbon Element
HHA
QAD
Octane Stab and Quiver
Easton FMJ w/ Grizz Tricks
GoPro to capture it all!!!


----------



## bowguy12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Browning mirage my lil death machine.
Apache arrow rest
V force arrows and rage chisel tips


----------



## Kyle5050 (Aug 19, 2013)

Bowtech Insanity CPX Black Ops
28" @ 70lbs
400 Gr. Easton Injexions @ 313 FPS
Rage Hypodermics


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 20, 2013)

not much...but she gets the job done.  

switchback xt
extreme bone collector sight
trophy ridge drop zone rest
radial x weave 200's
muzzy 100 gr 3 blades and Rage 2 blades


----------



## RLocke01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Kyle5050 said:


> Bowtech Insanity CPX Black Ops
> 28" @ 70lbs
> 400 Gr. Easton Injexions @ 313 FPS
> Rage Hypodermics



Which stabilizer is that? A Fuse?


----------



## sherrod833 (Aug 20, 2013)

2011 Z7 extreme
Maxima blue streak 250's
Swhacker 100gr


----------



## Kyle5050 (Aug 20, 2013)

RLocke01 said:


> Which stabilizer is that? A Fuse?



Yes sir, FUSE...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 20, 2013)

BUNCH of fine machines in here!


Hoyt Spyder 30
QAD drop
Copper John Mark IV single pin
Carbon Matrix Carbra Stabilizer
Black Eagle Carnivores with Onstringer wraps
Sling by DRB1313 (member here)


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Aug 20, 2013)

obsession KNIGHTMARE


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Element
> HHA
> QAD
> Octane Stab and Quiver
> ...



What mount do you use for the gopro?


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 21, 2013)

Bear Apprentice 2, 
GoldTip Hunter Expedition 5575,
G5 Montecs 85 grain,
Trophy Ridge 3 pin sight,
TruFire Release,
Mathews Monkey Tails. Can't wait to poke one with it!


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> What mount do you use for the gopro?



I bought it off a site called Capture Your Hunt LLC.  It works great.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike7474 said:


> I bought it off a site called Capture Your Hunt LLC.  It works great.



Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Aug 21, 2013)

dang ya'll, My '04 still say "bear" on it.  been too long since I hit the woods in Sept.  But I'm giving it a go this season. good luck all


----------



## Stroud Creek (Aug 22, 2013)

Bow Tech Insanity CPX
QAD Ultra-Rest
Limb Saver S-Coil Stabilizer
Copper John sight
5575 Gold Tips 372 grains (i think)
G5 Striker Broadheads
29"  67 pounds 315fps


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2013)

thc_clubPres said:


> dang ya'll, My '04 still say "bear" on it.  been too long since I hit the woods in Sept.  But I'm giving it a go this season. good luck all



itll still kill em just fine!  good luck to you too brother


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

Mathews Igniton


----------



## mathewsdeerhunter (Aug 22, 2013)

mathews z7
easton ST Excel 400's
rage 2 blades 
trophy ridge stabilizer
QAD ultrarest
trophy ridge quiver
trophy ridge react sight
dead end string stop
yellow damping accessories to match the trophy ridge logos
G5 peep
carter back tension release

i will also have a camera mounted on it come hunting time.


----------



## chad smith (Aug 22, 2013)

2013 BowTech Experience
Solid black with 60lb limbs
QAD pro drop away 
Truglo 5pin sight
Kisser button
G5 meta peep
She is a beast!
I call her black Panther


----------



## string music (Aug 23, 2013)

Obsession Sniper LT
Black Eagle Deep Impacts
Toxic Broadheads


----------

